# Renting in/riding from La Jolla?



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be in La Jolla for a conference from August 18-22, and I was hoping to get some riding in during the afternoons. I tried looking for info on (good quality) road bike rentals, but a quick google search mostly turned up beach cruiser rentals.

If anyone has advice for bike rental opportunities, or good routes to try from La Jolla, I'd greatly appreciate the information, thanks!


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

If no one responds, you might try giving this guy a call and see what he does, or knows. His name is Joel, and I believe it's a family-owned bike shop in Encinitas, which is maybe 20 minutes north of La Jolla ? I don't know him personally, but we emailed back and forth when I was looking to buy a bike and he was very helpful and seemed like an upstanding guy.

Joel @Revolution Bike Shop 760-685-7416, Encinitas

Hope that helps!

**


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

try UC Cyclery in La Jolla, I think they rent road bikes.


----------



## devangel (Oct 29, 2009)

Nytro in Encinitas rents the Cervelo S1 and P1:

http://www.nytro.com/index.cfm/info/nytros-programs/rental-program/


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

And Moment Cycle Sports in Pt. Loma also does rentals -- http://momentcyclesport.com/articles/rentals-bicycles-race-wheels-pg291.htm


----------



## clonechemist (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the input! I'm looking into the options you've all mentioned.


----------



## physcocyclist (Jul 13, 2010)

When I first read the topic I thought you were looking to rent one of these:










Glad you got some useful info


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

B&L sports in Point Loma for Specialized bikes rental. Bring a credit card.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Theres this place in La Jolla that does the kayak rentals, they have bikes. Let me go get you the information.

Their site shows says they are Scott S60s, but they have pedals if you want to bring your cycling shoes. 50 dollars for 24 hours. You might want to go with Nytro or one of the places down in Pt. Loma but those two stores are about 20 minutes away by car. 
http://www.sandiegobikeandkayaktours.com/bike_rentals.html


----------

